# Strawberry and Mango Fragrance recomendations



## Uechi (Apr 30, 2011)

Need recommendations on a brand of Strawberry and Mango Essential oil or Fragrance oil for soap making


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 30, 2011)

Good luck with finding mango or strawberry EO; there's no such thing.

I like natures garden candles for FO's. If you're looking for something sweet and fruity, Pink Sugar is awesome!


----------



## Uechi (Apr 30, 2011)

I know there is no such thinng as a strawberry essential but lots of people make a fragrance oil. I'm sure they are not all alike. As far as Mango it was my understanding that you can get a essential oil and a fragrance for mango. The same thing applies they can't all be the same some must be better then others at least in the fragrance oil


----------



## Uechi (Apr 30, 2011)

I know there is no such thinng as a strawberry essential but lots of people make a fragrance oil. I'm sure they are not all alike. As far as Mango it was my understanding that you can get a essential oil and a fragrance for mango. The same thing applies they can't all be the same some must be better then others at least in the fragrance oil


----------



## Genny (Apr 30, 2011)

There's not a mango essential oil either.

The only place I've ever seen a strawberry mango combo fragrance oil was at SOS
http://www.saveonscents.com/product_inf ... anguage/en


----------



## carebear (May 1, 2011)

Genny said:
			
		

> There's not a mango essential oil either.


What she said!

I have a mango lassi FO that I love. I think it's from Scent Works.


----------



## honor435 (May 2, 2011)

peak has a nice mango and strawberry, not together , but you could mix it.


----------



## IrishLass (May 2, 2011)

My 2 favorite mango FOs are Mango Sorbet from WSP and Mango Tea from SweetCakes. Neither one smells exactly like a real, live mango, but both are deliciously fruity. 

IrishLass


----------



## dubnica (May 4, 2011)

Fresh Mango from Brambleberry is fantastic!


----------



## newbie (May 5, 2011)

I second the recommendation of BB's Fresh Mango. It's a favorite!


----------



## cp chick (May 8, 2011)

Saffire Blue (Canada) has a Mango Lemonade FO that smells delish, but word to the wise, it will accelerate your trace very quickly!   :shock:  

I've been interested in getting a Strawberry and they don't carry it, but a soapmaker in my hometown sells it, so I'll get it from them.


----------



## queenbee (May 22, 2011)

*I found one ...*

I was looking for this FO combo too! www.onlyfragrance.net I think that they are new because there are no pictures on the site but the customer service and the oils are amazing. ( I got a sugar cookie too)

Good luck!

M


----------

